# WaitCursor mit VBA



## blandeck (23. August 2004)

Moin,

ich bin ziemlich neu im VB Programmieren und breche mir einen ab. Unter C++ kann ich in der Applikation einfach sagen: BeginWaitCursor() und nach meinen Operationen EndWaitCursor().
Wie mache ich das in VBA für Outlook?
 Da gibt es eine MousePointer Eigenschaft, aber keinen Hinweise, an welches Objekt ich das hängen kann. Die Applikation jedenfalls nicht und eigentlich will ich bei meinem Makro anzeigen, dass erstmal nix mehr geht, bis meine Operation beendet ist.

Danke für jede Hilfe!


----------



## DrSoong (23. August 2004)

Du könntest die Maus & Tastatur abschalten, bis dein Makro fertig ist, hier findest du ein Beispiel dazu (ist für VB, der API-Aufruf lässt sich aber auhc in VBA nutzen).

VORSICHT: Wenn dein Programm (oder Makro) den Bach runtergeht, bevor die Maus/Tastatur wieder eingeschaltet wird, dann hilft nur mehr ein Hardware-Reset (also brav das ganze ohne API austesten).


Der Doc!


----------



## blandeck (24. August 2004)

*Neneee*

So rüde möchte ich ja gar nicht umgehen. Einfach nur: Eieruhr als Cursor. Das muß doch irgendwie gehen.


----------



## Retlaw (24. August 2004)

In die Hilfe "MousePointer" eingeben und auf der entsprechenden Seite auf "siehe auch" klicken, dann siehst du bei welchen Objekten die verwendet werden kann.
Wenn du den Mauszeiger generell ändern willst könnte das evtl. über API gehen.


----------



## Shakie (24. August 2004)

Also in VB gibt's doch das hier:
	
	
	



```
Screen.MousePointer = vbHourglass
```
Geht das nicht auch für VBA mit Outlook?


----------

